# ford 4000 injector pressure?



## Morten Moritz Hartmann (May 31, 2020)

Hey all.
I had problems with my "new" tractor, and figures I should clean the injectors.
But then I noticed that The tractor had different injectors.....

How do I know / find out what injector I should use?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s a common practice to use different body #’s but have the correct nozzle and pressure..


----------



## Morten Moritz Hartmann (May 31, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> It’s a common practice to use different body #’s but have the correct nozzle and pressure..


But The holes in the injector tips are different..
And I have no idea whats correct.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Well that sux .!!
U could get all your engine and serial numbers and call a Dealer.?
Or go with what 1 u have the most of..??


----------



## Morten Moritz Hartmann (May 31, 2020)

Ill call a dealer tomorrow, have NO idea what the former owner did to it....
Its my 1. Tractor and I got it for removing of snow.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I suppose a 3-cylinders 4000 (Not that many 4-cylinders in Norway)?
Screenshot from Shop Manual attached.
Complete Shop Manual:








Ford 2000-3000-4000 (3-cyl ,1/65 -12/74) Shop Manual...


Covers: All Purpose Agriculture (2100, 3100 and 4100) LCG (2110 and 4110) Rowcrop (4200) 4000 SU (4140) The old version of this pdf (ShopManual_Ford_2_3_4000.pdf) did not have all pages from the manual. This second version is updated and complete.




www.tractorforum.com












Ford 2000-3000-4000 (3-cyl ,1/65 -12/74) Shop Manual, suppl.


This supplement contains the pages that were missing or were incomplete in "ShopManual_Ford_2_3_4000.pdf". If you have that manual already printed on paper, you just need to download this supplement, print it and make the manual complete. This supplement is not needed if you are using the...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Morten Moritz Hartmann (May 31, 2020)

Thanks Hacke, Im gonna need these 👍
Ans yes, its a 3 cylinder


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Better safe than sorry, check that it really is a 4000 engine:








Ford 1000-series identification


The files originate from fordsontractorpages.nl wiki. The site fordsontractorpages.nl is planned to go down in May 2018, therefore I uploaded the files here, so they can be reached further on. Edit ---> fordsontractorpages.nl is alive and kicking, thanks to the FTP members Mathias1 and Henk...




www.tractorforum.com





If the engine serial number begins with a "P" or a "D", it is a 4000 engine.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

THATS some GREAT INFO, HACKE.!!
Thank you for taking the time to post it..


----------

